# Is this category only for RPG?



## Paperkut (Jul 5, 2008)

Sorry , Im not english i can miss the introduction, but if read well is this only for RPG, or for FPS, Races , etc...?


----------



## chump (Jul 7, 2008)

You can discuss all types of games here RPGs are just an example.


----------

